# lets see your best viv



## thickpotpies27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Im planning on building some vivs for american frog day this may and i'm running a little low on inspiration, any help??


----------



## Vivariant (Jan 10, 2012)

This is one I'm currently working on.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

75 gallon 2' x 2' x 3' tall. Just completed but frogs have not gone in yet. It will get a group of 6 Southern Variabilis.


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

not grown in to my liking yet (so no new pics)









mint viv overgrown









mint viv after serious trimming









old vanzo viv

james


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

James, really like your old vanzo viv. Im building a viv which is 1 meter high, more or less like your but I have problem to find a big wood pice. I will have your viv as an insperation..


----------



## thickpotpies27 (Nov 9, 2011)

VERY NICE!! Lets keep them coming


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

drutt said:


> James, really like your old vanzo viv. Im building a viv which is 1 meter high, more or less like your but I have problem to find a big wood pice. I will have your viv as an insperation..


Yea i trying to build a hexagon viv with a stump in the middle. The only problem im having is finding a large piece of wood that i can put broms.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

ooo i almost threw up my fav. viv that ive built, but then thought wait "best"... best breeding, best horizontal, best vertical, best growing, best looking? oh damn, some ugly ones are my best.


but here is three pages of vivs if you need some inspiration.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/3-members-frogs-vivariums-3.html


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Heres something I just built. I'm going to do a thread on it. James has some nice work. Please dont rip my head off theres nothing in the viv' so I havent planted or put any leaf litter down. This a 20 extra high, intended for some pums or thumbs.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Lastest viv, first with clay bg, 15h vert. Grabbed 2 20h from petco so im getting busy.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

actually, this one:










it used to look better when it was not so overgrown, 










but this fern combination it's just impossible to control!

greetings!


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

This is my best and my only viv at the moment!  I like it though.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Heres my latest and finally have one im pretty well satisfied with:


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is my newest viv I built probably the best one so far.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I like most my vivs and I am constantly making small plant adjustments, but here are my two favorites.
18x18x24 ZooMed.









30 gal tall. My first viv effort.









I try to make vivs as 3D as possible and use the empty "swimming" space in the tank.


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Beautiful Vivs everyone!!!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I swear it'll look awesome once I add some leaf litter...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

GRIMM said:


> I swear it'll look awesome once I add some leaf litter...


your affinity for creating naturalistic vivaria is awe inspiring to say the least. once again, great work!

also, i think yoo could easily put 20-30 tinktorus azures in there. it would be wicked bitchin!

james


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are a few:


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is my build

[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/img0769k.jpg/]








[/URL][/URL]


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Skylsdale, what lighting are you using to achieve that kind of plant growth? Air circulation? How long have they been up and "running"?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

mrfrogdude said:


> Skylsdale, what lighting are you using to achieve that kind of plant growth?


For the top one, for the longest time it was a just a 4' shoplight. For the last year or so it's been three spiral PC bulbs (maybe 13 watts each?).

The second one is just a couple of the spiral PC bulbs, and the bottom tank is on a rack underneath a 4' dual bulb T5 fixture.



> Air circulation?


Nope. The bottom tank has a screen vent toward the top, but that's it.



> How long have they been up and "running"?


The top tank around 3 years, the second tank a couple years, the bottom tank maybe around 6-9 months.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice, I really like the look of tank #2! I'm using the same kind of cfl's so maybe my tank just needs more time... : )

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

When you think of 'best' tanks...it's best to think in terms of years, not months.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Vivariant said:


> This is one I'm currently working on.


That is absolutely beautiful.

But aren't you worried about your frogs drowning with all that water?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

that Frog Guy said:


> That is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> But aren't you worried about your frogs drowning with all that water?


IME if they have exits, PDF's are fine with water. The whole "PDF's cant swim" thing is overstated - I've seen Auratus cover a significant amount of water


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

HunterB said:


> IME if they have exits, PDF's are fine with water. The whole "PDF's cant swim" thing is overstated - I've seen Auratus cover a significant amount of water


Me too, iv watched my auratus swim underwater, the whole length of my tank. Other species may be different though. My biggest concern with water features is aggression. Some frogs may be bullied into the water and held under.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

shibbyplustax said:


> Me too, iv watched my auratus swim underwater, the whole length of my tank. Other species may be different though. My biggest concern with water features is aggression. Some frogs may be bullied into the water and held under.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


I agree with the worry of bullying but that would be a concern for small puddles and small corner features - with a water feature as large as the one in the pic, the worry wouldn't really hold that much chance of happening - they'd both sink and disrupt the sitting in the first place.


----------

